# Sticky  Turbo kits for YOUR CAR! S/C too! CLICK HERE!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

The guide to Turbo kits for specific engines:

*GA16DE*
Hotshot turbo kit. http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/NS6020.htm
See www.nissanperformancemag.com for results of the kit on Mike Young's project GA16DE-T!
*KA24DE*
Greddy turbo kit http://www.greddy.com
*FWD SR20DE 91-99 SR20 powered and 2000-2001 Sentra SE*
JGY Customs http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/turbokits.htm
_B15 SR20DE:_ www.powertechimports.com 
*QR25DE (b15 SE-R Spec V engine)*
Powertech Imports www.powertechimports.com
Forced Induction Racing www.forcedinductionracing.com
Turbonetics Inc. http://www.turboneticsinc.com
*VQ35DE 350z/G35*
Jim Wolf Technology Twin Turbo kit http://www.jimwolftechnology.com
Greddy Twin Turbowww.greddy.com
APS Twin and Single turbo ktis www.airpowersystems.com
Power Enterprise TT
Turbonetics single www.turboneticsinc.com
*VG30DETT*
Jim Wolf Technology turbo upgrade kits http://www.jimwolftechnology.com


Supercharger Kits
*VQ35DE*
Stillen http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_products.asp?make_id=23&model_id=1698&StartYear=2003&EndYear=2005
Procharger http://www.procharger.com/SPORT_COMPACT/sport_compact.shtml
HKS (for the high dolla ballas!) http://www.hksusa.com/info/?id=2322
Vortech http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/products/yourcar/index_nissan.asp


----------

